# Onions



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi Heather,Just wanted to ask a question about onions.I know that onions are not supposed to be good for GERD and I cannot eat them raw, but I find that if they are cooked (or part of a cooked dish) they are ok. Does the cooking process break down the sulphur compounds? (I think it is sulphur that causes problems with GERD)Thanks.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - Yes, cooking onions makes them much more tolerable (this is often true for garlic as well). It breaks down some (but not all) of the sulphur compounds. It also minimizes the insoluble fiber risk, and is likely to add soluble fiber (because you're probably cooking them with things like rice, pasta, potatoes). Onions and garlic are such healthy foods that if you find you can eat them, definitely do.Best,Heather


----------

